# Sold my sportsman 500



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just sold my quad yesterday dirt cheap, it's a 2001 sportsman 500HO with winch and plow, absolutely nothing wrong with it's runs great. I know I could've got al least $2500 for it but I upgraded to two new ones and needed this one gone fast, so I posted it for sale at $1200 cuz I know it'll go quick and I just wanted to give some lucky person a great deal too. So the first guy that responded to my add said he'll drive into to my town early in the morning to come buy it, once he gets to my house and checks out the quad he asked if I would take $900


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry folks, I made a more detailed thread other than this one, didn't mean to post this, don't know how to delete it so just disregard it.


----------

